# insurance for non turbo r34



## andy27 (Feb 7, 2010)

im thinking of buying a r34 non turbo but cant find anything about insurance group, mpg etc. can anyone help please


----------



## GTR_chris (Jan 25, 2010)

insurance groups for skylines are all group 20 if i remember correctly and if your asking about mpg a skyline is not for you imo


----------



## andy27 (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks for responding. i know skylines drink petrol i was wanting to know whats the difference in mpg between non turbos and the gtt. if there wasn't much difference i would go with the gtt


----------



## GTR_chris (Jan 25, 2010)

imo if you can afford the GTT then go for that because the insurance will be the same (ish) and mpg might be slightly better by having the turbo not having to rev as hard to get to the same speed ?? (makes sense in my head lol)


----------



## andy27 (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks for your help. it makes sense to me as well now you have said it lol.


----------



## AnthonyR34 (May 3, 2009)

speak to Dan at A-Plan, he will be able to give you a top deal  ....the thing with a skyline is that you need to have a turbo'd version to enjoy it properly, plus it will get to a point whereby you want more power and will regret buying a non turbo


----------

